# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Fouquet's - worth it?

## mgk5u

Heading back to St Barth - FINALLY - next week.  Made reservations at all of our old favorites, and also at Fouquet's (the new Carl Gustav?).  Has anyone eaten there? Thoughts?

Melissa

----------


## amyb

A winner. We are very pleased with our dinners and brunches there. The view..to die. Food and service…tops

----------


## cec1

Highly recommend!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

excellent

----------


## Hawke

Carl Gustaf was great for sunset drinks and the piano player. Fouquets was out of our budget. We went to Sante Fe for one dinner and two lunches and had great service and very good food and drinks.

----------


## amyb

Good choices…both super experiences in on island dining.

----------


## Aipotu

We love Fouquets (though thought it better in 2020 than this post November).  The view, food and service are all fantastic. We've gone twice each of our last two visits.

----------


## Dennis

> Carl Gustaf was great for sunset drinks and the piano player. Fouquets was out of our budget. We went to Sante Fe for one dinner and two lunches and had great service and very good food and drinks.



Good information.

You should do a trip report.

----------


## Hawke

Thanks for the advice.

----------


## Detigi98

Ate there in December. Great Dover Sole. The portion could be shared by Two People. And the profiteroles were exquisite !!

----------


## GramChop

> Ate there in December. Great Dover Sole. The portion could be shared by Two People. And the profiteroles were exquisite !!



Did someone say PROFITEROLES?

----------


## amyb

> Did someone say PROFITEROLES?




I knew that had your name written all over it.  He had me at the Dover sole.

----------


## GramChop

> I knew that had your name written all over it.  He had me at the Dover sole.



Fouquet with the Big Guy and you; Dover sole on your plate, profiteroles on mine, is on my 2022 list of “must do’s”!

----------


## amyb

And mashed potatoes with butter...recipe has equal amounts of each I think. So good!

----------


## Cwater

Dover Sole and Profiteroles?  We are in!  Missed it last July.  Will make it a must stop this July



> Did someone say PROFITEROLES?

----------


## GramChop

> And mashed potatoes with butter...recipe has equal amounts of each I think. So good!



My arm has been twisted.

----------


## marybeth

Gram,
Having the great fortune to enjoy Fouquet's delicious DS with Amy (while the guys dined on steak) was a highlight of our trip. Those mashed potatoes melt in your mouth.
I know you will enjoy it as well!

mb

----------


## GramChop

> Gram,
> Having the great fortune to enjoy Fouquet's delicious DS with Amy (while the guys dined on steak) was a highlight of our trip. Those mashed potatoes melt in your mouth.
> I know you will enjoy it as well!
> 
> mb



Oh dang…just drooled on my laptop.

----------


## Detigi98

I am attaching pictures. Sorry, I was very hungry. Took picture after I took a chunk out of it...

----------


## LongIslander

IMO potentially taking top spot on the island now.  Had had Tamarin but thought it went slightly downhill right before Fouquets opened

----------


## cassidain

new menu coming

----------

